# Show off your animal set-ups!



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I tend to organize and clean my goat shed, and wash up dishes and organize everything! Here are pictures..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice  Ours are not as clean as we'd like right now....winter is always the worst!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I know.. We just had some really bad cold days.. Like -50 some nightS.. That's why I have a manure pile in the shed!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is a pic from last year taken from my back porch....this is _usually_ what it looks like in winter


----------



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

My husband built this lean-to off the side of our shop, we can close the gate of we need to keep them inside, which comes in handy sometimes, like vet visits etc








This is our current project, originally my husband was building it to be a chicken coop but when I saw it I thought it was too big for that...but the perfect size for a mini goat barn. We use it already but it's not finished yet. I'm planning for one side to be storage/milking area and the other side for the goats shelter.








And last but not least my milking stanchion, also built by my husband, he's a carpenter so loves these sort of projects.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow. Maci and Fuzzy....you guys need to come for an extended visit. hehehe very nice!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

The "goat shed" was originally built for a shelter for our young dairy heifers my FIL owns. It was out in the pasture, got blown over in a windstorm, had a tree fall on it. Then he moved it into the cow yard and we housed newborn calves in it one year. They gave me the shed when I brought izzy to thier property. It helps to have a carpenter as a boyfriend too! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

FuzzyTop, your husband needs to come here and build some stuff :laugh: 
That is very, very nice  I like it


----------



## busymomx3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Fuzzy Top I'm going to show hubby your goat barn/enclosure. That's great! I doubt I will get one that nice but the idea is just great .


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You guys make me look bad. None of my stuff is organized! However we are putting up cabinets, shelves and a kidding pen this weekend

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Not the most beautiful, I know... but it was free & it works. Hundreds of pallets end up in the landfields every day. These would've been burned in a pile, had I not picked them up from a local plant. If I decide to change it up, I just take out the screws and move it around. I am a 40 year old woman & built this completely by myself; free workout: smiling:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Hootenannyshollow said:


> Not the most beautiful, I know... but it was free & it works. Hundreds of pallets end up in the landfields every day. These would've been burned in a pile, had I not picked them up from a local plant. If I decide to change it up, I just take out the screws and move it around. I am a 40 year old woman & built this completely by myself; free workout: smiling:
> 
> View attachment 53342


Would love to see more pics of your set up


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Awww... thanks Darlaj. I'm about to make some changes in their bedroom & lounge, but I will sure post more when done. I finished this pen in just two weeks; worked on it nights & weekends. That time frame includes loading and unloading pallets from the trailer. It was hard work in 100* weather in Louisiana! :sweat equity:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I bet !! Hehe


----------



## ncfarmgirl (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing. We are in the market for a barn / shed so it's nice to see how others set up


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Well got the manure pile out!! Yay! Looks much nicer now! I can't wait until we put windows in!


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hootenannyshollow said:


> Not the most beautiful, I know... but it was free & it works. Hundreds of pallets end up in the landfields every day. These would've been burned in a pile, had I not picked them up from a local plant. If I decide to change it up, I just take out the screws and move it around. I am a 40 year old woman & built this completely by myself; free workout: smiling:
> 
> View attachment 53342


Must second that I would love more pics of your skid setup! We have access to tons of them and already use them to make temporary breeding pens for the geese in the spring. Plus we put them around our young trees that we'd rather the ladies not eat. Why do you have each skid perpendicular to the previous? Just being nosey.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

ryder225912 said:


> Must second that I would love more pics of your skid setup! Why do you have each skid perpendicular to the previous? Just being nosey.


Me, too! On both accounts! :thumbup:

I can find lots of pallets, and already have quite a collection, but not too many are exactly the same. I *need* to build a wooden privacy fence (some bratty *expletive* kids are throwing rocks at my goat yard - AKA my back yard and I needs it to stop.


----------



## ncfarmgirl (Jan 24, 2014)

My husband is on his way to pick up some pallets now.. so I need more ideas  I love the idea of using something that is "trash" to someone else to make it useful for me!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I love seeing everyone's setups! I couldn't narrow down my pictures, so I made a separate thread:

This is my current setup

This is the setup we used when they were kids and have still for this year's kids, as well as anther small one not pictured for bucks/quarantine


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Is this a setup with no fenceposts? If so that is just brilliant.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Who are you responding to?


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Shoot, still learning the ropes with quoting, etc. I was referring to Hootenanny's setup.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

No worries. I would also love to hear about Hootenanny's setup! Just hit the quote button.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Stacking them in opposite directions allow them to support themselves & eliminates the need for posts for support; no holes to dig & no posts to have to purchase. It's very sturdy & strong. I made a little "boardwalk" in the middle of the yard for them to walk on to keep off the grass & mud as much as possible. They love to hear the sound of their hooves on the wood.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

I love this! The bunk beds make it so cozy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## JamieAnn (Nov 6, 2013)

Hootenannyshollow said:


> Not the most beautiful, I know... but it was free & it works. Hundreds of pallets end up in the landfields every day. These would've been burned in a pile, had I not picked them up from a local plant. If I decide to change it up, I just take out the screws and move it around. I am a 40 year old woman & built this completely by myself; free workout: smiling:
> 
> View attachment 53342


That's an awesome idea! I have access to pallets too- so I'm wondering can your goats climb them and how tall are your pallets? I will need to start fencing in an area soon, so any tips you have would really be appreciated  Do you have more pics?


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

JamieAnn said:


> That's an awesome idea! I have access to pallets too- so I'm wondering can your goats climb them and how tall are your pallets? I will need to start fencing in an area soon, so any tips you have would really be appreciated  Do you have more pics?


I have Nigerian Dwarfs & the fence stands @4' some maybe a little taller depending on the pallet. My goats don't climb it. My smallest little 30lb goat hurdled it one day 4 times (jumped over it), but that was only because I seperated the two because I had to take one to the vet. It stressed her to the point that she was panting like a dog... poor thing. Needless to say, I've never seperated them since that day. That is the only time that's happened & they've been in there 4 months. If they really wanted out, they could get out, but they don't try because they're happy where they are. I used decking screws to put them together. It takes about 4 screws on each side to secure it. So far it has worked just fine for me. When I get active little kids, I may put a small wire fence around the bottom IF they seem to want to escape. You know the old saying... " if you throw a bucket of water at a fence & the water goes through it... so can a goat". I haven't had a problem with it. If one happens to rot or come apart, take it down & put another up. I also made sure no nails were sticking out anywhere. The best part about it was proving all the neighbors wrong that said the goats would never stay in it. Ha!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## JamieAnn (Nov 6, 2013)

Hootenannyshollow said:


> I have Nigerian Dwarfs & the fence stands @4' some maybe a little taller depending on the pallet. My goats don't climb it. My smallest little 30lb goat hurdled it one day 4 times (jumped over it), but that was only because I seperated the two because I had to take one to the vet. It stressed her to the point that she was panting like a dog... poor thing. Needless to say, I've never seperated them since that day. That is the only time that's happened & they've been in there 4 months. If they really wanted out, they could get out, but they don't try because they're happy where they are. I used decking screws to put them together. It takes about 4 screws on each side to secure it. So far it has worked just fine for me. When I get active little kids, I may put a small wire fence around the bottom IF they seem to want to escape. You know the old saying... " if you throw a bucket of water at a fence & the water goes through it... so can a goat". I haven't had a problem with it. If one happens to rot or come apart, take it down & put another up. I also made sure no nails were sticking out anywhere. The best part about it was proving all the neighbors wrong that said the goats would never stay in it. Ha!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


awesome - thanks so much!!! a lot of the fencing i was looking as was 4 or 5 ft so it sounds like this idea could really work great!!! I'm definitely going to try this!!!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I put some pallets together this weekend for a little corral and it was like playing w Legos  it's super fast and fun!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Hootenannyshollow said:


> I love this! The bunk beds make it so cozy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


This was in ref. to FuzzyTop's post. I hit reply instead of quote... oops.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Darlaj said:


> I put some pallets together this weekend for a little corral and it was like playing w Legos  it's super fast and fun!


It's what I call "the good kind of work":smiling: you could also check on Pinterest for ideas of things to make from pallets. I saw some really cool feeders on there too. Enjoy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

ncfarmgirl said:


> My husband is on his way to pick up some pallets now.. so I need more ideas  I love the idea of using something that is "trash" to someone else to make it useful for me!


Check out Pinterest for more ideas. There are some really cool feeders made from pallets also. I love it because the only thing I had to purchase was the decking screws. The price of fencing is crazy expensive these days. This only cost $40 for the cost of the screws and this really works well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Any more pallets are hard to come by here..... But I found a Feed store that only charges me a dollar a pallet


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

FarmerInaDress said:


> I love seeing everyone's setups! I couldn't narrow down my pictures, so I made a separate thread:
> 
> This is my current setup
> 
> This is the setup we used when they were kids and have still for this year's kids, as well as anther small one not pictured for bucks/quarantine


Wow! This is a dream! When I die, I want to come back as one of your goats just so I can live here! Love it! :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks! I am blessed with a handy better half that has been kind enough to indulge all of my wild requests.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok gotta brag about all the hard work my husband has done for me to get our goat/milking area set up for me!

1. Goat pen

2. Kidding pen/kid pen for when separated over night from mom's








3. Bucks pen








4. Milking stall








5. Milk house/soap making work area


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Oops my 1st pic for the goats pen didn't download so here it is...


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

lameacres said:


> Ok gotta brag about all the hard work my husband has done for me to get our goat/milking area set up for me!
> 
> 1. Goat pen
> 
> ...


Very nice & roomy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Hootenannyshollow said:


> Not the most beautiful, I know... but it was free & it works. Hundreds of pallets end up in the landfields every day. These would've been burned in a pile, had I not picked them up from a local plant. If I decide to change it up, I just take out the screws and move it around. I am a 40 year old woman & built this completely by myself; free workout: smiling:
> 
> View attachment 53342


A few more pics...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Show offs! I have a shed for my 4 Pygmies and a mini log cabin for my 3 sheep, as well as a mini log cabin for my 17 hens..! Safe to say the goats will be upgrading when the weather gets better!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

IvyMayPygmyGoats said:


> Show offs! I have a shed for my 4 Pygmies and a mini log cabin for my 3 sheep, as well as a mini log cabin for my 17 hens..! Safe to say the goats will be upgrading when the weather gets better!


Lol! We want to see it. I love looking at everybody's setups; gives me ideas to improve my own. We'll be waiting.:wink:smiling

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

eqstrnathlete said:


> View attachment 54982
> View attachment 54983
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


So do you prefer shavings to straw? And if so why? I am curious


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Darlaj said:


> So do you prefer shavings to straw? And if so why? I am curious


I know this question wasn't directed to me, but thought I'd give my opinion. I use both straw & shavings in winter & sort of layer it and let it build up for a deep bedding to keep them warm. I prefer shavings over straw in summer because of the dust. Straw can be very dusty which makes my goats eyes tear up. The pine shavings are not as dusty & smell soooo good & really make the stall fresh. I have dirt floors, so I always put lime over the dirt before the shavings or straw to help with odors & moisture. You can get a big compressed bag of pine shavings at TSC for $5.00.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Hootenannyshollow said:


> I know this question wasn't directed to me, but thought I'd give my opinion. I use both straw & shavings in winter & sort of layer it and let it build up for a deep bedding to keep them warm. I prefer shavings over straw in summer because of the dust. Straw can be very dusty which makes my goats eyes tear up. The pine shavings are not as dusty & smell soooo good & really make the stall fresh. I have dirt floors, so I always put lime over the dirt before the shavings or straw to help with odors & moisture. You can get a big compressed bag of pine shavings at TSC for $5.00.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


Thanx I have been wondering thought about throwing chickens I there for the day too to fluff things up


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

The only time I use straw is at kidding time. It is horrible to clean up and I hate it. Their dog house that they sleep in has straw though. I use shavings for my goats, horses, and chicken coop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice setups! Ours is pretty pathetic lol It works though, but I wish I could get my husband to help make it look nicer! Biggest issue is MUD. I think we're going to make a pallet bridge to walk on. They climb on the barn, rub on the barn, etc. and make it look so rough! 

Pallets are awesome though, we use them for everything


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> Very nice setups! Ours is pretty pathetic lol It works though, but I wish I could get my husband to help make it look nicer! Biggest issue is MUD. I think we're going to make a pallet bridge to walk on. They climb on the barn, rub on the barn, etc. and make it look so rough!
> 
> Pallets are awesome though, we use them for everything


That's what I did because my yard can get really muddy at times & I hate for their hooves to have to walk through all that. They love to walk across the pallets too. I had some shingles left over from roofing & I screwed those to some of the pallets to help their hooves wear down. It's worked pretty well so far. Happy palleting! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MzRamz (Jul 7, 2013)

Jealous!!! Great set up!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok, you all have caused me to drool on my computer!!! Wonderful, fun, creative, organized and just plain great set ups here! I really enjoyed looking at the pictures. Thank you for sharing. Now I will clean up the computer!! :wink:


----------



## tatumhills (Feb 8, 2014)

Hootenannyshollow said:


> Not the most beautiful, I know... but it was free & it works. Hundreds of pallets end up in the landfields every day. These would've been burned in a pile, had I not picked them up from a local plant. If I decide to change it up, I just take out the screws and move it around. I am a 40 year old woman & built this completely by myself; free workout: smiling:
> 
> View attachment 53342


Hi there, I am only new to this forum and don't have any goats yet. Just gathering up ideas and I had found a fence idea just like yours I thought it was awesome and very doable. Glad to see it in action and yes PLEEEASE post more pics when you get a chance 
Question for everyone: those of you with a dedicated goat yard @luke the pallet one, what do you do for feeding? Do you just provide all of their feed or do you let them out occasionally? The paddock where u would like to put my goats (2-3 only as pets and milkers) is about 2 acres and it's a mix of shrubs and grass (kind of... Not much water around here) I think it'd be fun for goats, lots of rocks and hills to climb. Would they still try to escape that? My hope was to have the lose in there and lock them up in a pallet enclosure and shelter at night and when kidding etc.

www.tatumhills.weebly.com ... No goats here yet, but hopefully soon!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

tatumhills said:


> Hi there, I am only new to this forum and don't have any goats yet. Just gathering up ideas and I had found a fence idea just like yours I thought it was awesome and very doable. Glad to see it in action and yes PLEEEASE post more pics when you get a chance
> Question for everyone: those of you with a dedicated goat yard @luke the pallet one, what do you do for feeding? Do you just provide all of their feed or do you let them out occasionally? The paddock where u would like to put my goats (2-3 only as pets and milkers) is about 2 acres and it's a mix of shrubs and grass (kind of... Not much water around here) I think it'd be fun for goats, lots of rocks and hills to climb. Would they still try to escape that? My hope was to have the lose in there and lock them up in a pallet enclosure and shelter at night and when kidding etc.
> 
> www.tatumhills.weebly.com ... No goats here yet, but hopefully soon!


It's good for them to browse for sure. I don't have my pasture fenced in yet; it's 5 acres of pasture with just a little browse along the property line fence. Fencing is expensive, so that's why I haven't done it yet. My pen is pretty large, @30X50' & I only have a handfull of goats. The bad part is, the poop load builds up pretty fast so that means I have to do regular fecals & worm often to keep their worm load in check. Eventually I will fence in the pasture in several paddocks so that I can rotate them. I put more pics out there a while back; scroll through this thread & you'll see them. I love my pallet fence for the pen, but I'd use regular goat fencing for the rest of the property... mostly because it's not very attractive. I have seen it done though... it's a LOT of pallets. As of right now, I supply my girls with free choice hay, feed, free choice Manna Pro loose minerals & fresh water daily.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

